# Switch Delivery Area



## zerobydevided (Jun 1, 2017)

I was working at my home area which is UCA7 for a month and when i logged on my flex account last night it asked me to set up the delivery area again but gave me 3 options which all are far away from my home town. The closest is in San Francisco (approximately 1 hours driving). I sent an email to support and ask them to change it back. Anyone having this issue or know how long it take for the support to approve my request?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

zerobydevided said:


> I was working at my home area which is UCA7 for a month and when i logged on my flex account last night it asked me to set up the delivery area again but gave me 3 options which all are far away from my home town. The closest is in San Francisco (approximately 1 hours driving). I sent an email to support and ask them to change it back. Anyone having this issue or know how long it take for the support to approve my request?


 It can take a few days to a week. I was actually reassigned to a different warehouse and had to get reassigned via support.
You can try to clear your data and retry to see if any different locations show up, but otherwise, not much you can do but wait.

I think i've seen a few posts about california warehouses shuffling around, some closing, some moving so might want to check into that see if you're location was mentioned.


----------

